# PB 19.5" Bass



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

19.5" and 4.5lbs. To date, this is my biggest Largemouth Bass. So close to my 20" goal too! 
Caught while dropshotting a white tube w/ black flecks in Lake Erie... Oh yeah!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW, now that is a nice bass! Where you fishing for largemouth or smallies? I guess I'm just used to seeing big smallies come from Erie but obviously there are big largemouth also. Way to go!!!


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Very nice Looking Bucket Mouth, Way to go Reel Lady :B


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Where at in the lake did you get him?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

twistertail said:


> Where at in the lake did you get him?


In about 15' of water


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish !!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

great fish. congrats.


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

Excellent catch Marcia. I'm never posting another picture again you have embarrassed me beyond return with your catches so far this year. Keep up the good work.....


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Great bass!

If you would have caught her just a few weeks ago, I bet she would have been closer to 6lbs!


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Great Job Marcia!!!
Nice Bass! It's A Combination A Lovely Lady And The Ogf Hat Lol.
Next, Big Toothy Critter, Or 7# Bass = Lovely Lady + The Ogf Hat!!!

Now For Bassmasters To Showcase Your
Big Smallmouth!!! I'm Pulling For Ya!

Tom


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a fat fish. Most that I've caught are over 20" to weigh that much. Nice fish.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice largemouth! Always a blast to catch a big old bass!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

twistertail said:


> WOW, now that is a nice bass! Where you fishing for largemouth or smallies?


I was fishing a white tube on a dropshot rig. Both smallmouth and largemouth can be caught with this method


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

BANDIT said:


> Excellent catch Marcia. I'm never posting another picture again you have embarrassed me beyond return with your catches so far this year. Keep up the good work.....


Bandit... I swear... it's my lucky OGF hat...  :B


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

I might have to get me one...  But then again maybe it's your perfume, Do you wear a special perfume to go fishing?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Yup... Warm Vanilla body lotion.  Not very manly smelling though.... lol


----------



## BANDIT (Apr 22, 2004)

on to something here... I'll have to get some vanilla and put it on my lure and if it works market it and call it Bandit's Reel Lady Lure scent....


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

What a beauty!!!


----------

